# Nowhere to Walleye Fish.....



## wafa41 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi folks,
I'm new to this forum and my title isn't exactly accurate. I live along the Columbia River in SW Wash. and can't seem to find any co-workers or people in my area who Walleye fish; and I know the mighty Columbia has walleye swimming around. So, I've decided to seek out resources on my own. Can anyone point me in a direction where to learn how to walleye fish via internet or books? Hopefully, then I can find where the fish are by getting out on the water. Thank you.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I am not sure, but I think there is a five book walleye series from In-Fisherman that might be a good place to start. There is also a Walleye In-Sider magazine you could subscribe to and pick up some tips and techniques. Good luck! From what I hear, you can pull some true hogs out of the Columbia. I wouldn't mind trying that river out myself someday.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I know a guy that guided the Mcnarry dam area a few years back.They caught some hawgs in the teens from the Columbia. Most of the fishing was done at night, with deep running crankbaits. He also mentioned that the snags were numerous and expect to loose a lot of tackle.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

WAFA 41 
Try this web site. Its all walleye fisherman in the Columbia river area and full of good info and advice. Going there myself this weekend 

http://northwestwalleye.com/cms/index.php?section=1

DonC


----------

